# Packing our bags..



## Capt Lightning (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm sure that I'm not the only one who is fed up with bad news on the TV, in the papers etc... Well, we've packing our bags and are off to Vienna (Austria) for a winter break and not watch Austrian TV.

This was all planned ages ago, but we had to cancel at the last minute due to Covid.  We got all our money back, and tucked our Euros away till we could go, so at least  we've got our spending money.  We've booked a small suite in a hotel we stayed in before.  It's outside the city centre, but a easy walk to the shops, Opera house, Spanish riding school etc.   Plenty of restaurants in the area - looking forward to a good Wiener schnitzel !

Travel times aren't very convenient since British Airways cancelled a load of flights, but we're going anyway, Aberdeen - Heathrow - Vienna.
Hope there are some good Christmas markets to browse as well as the museums and art galleries - and Mrs. L wants to do some clothes shopping in C&A.

Heading off this weekend and hopefully I'll get a couple of pics to show you.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 24, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> we've packing our bags and are off to Vienna (Austria) for a winter break


Enjoy!!


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 24, 2022)

Have a good vacation!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm sure that I'm not the only one who is fed up with bad news on the TV, in the papers etc... Well, we've packing our bags and are off to Vienna (Austria) for a winter break and not watch Austrian TV.
> 
> This was all planned ages ago, but we had to cancel at the last minute due to Covid.  We got all our money back, and tucked our Euros away till we could go, so at least  we've got our spending money.  We've booked a small suite in a hotel we stayed in before.  It's outside the city centre, but a easy walk to the shops, Opera house, Spanish riding school etc.   Plenty of restaurants in the area - looking forward to a good Wiener schnitzel !
> 
> ...


Bring  me back something? 
No really, have a great trip.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 24, 2022)

Don't forget to write and have a happy holiday!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

Have a Great time..!!


----------



## Blessed (Nov 24, 2022)

Color me green with envy.  You live in a beautiful place and you get to jet off to another!!


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2022)

Vienna! I love Vienna!  I wish I could stow away in your suitcase.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2022)

Bon Voyage! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 24, 2022)

I'll carry your bags, enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 24, 2022)

Sounds like a great time. Such a beautiful city.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 24, 2022)

Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Jules (Nov 24, 2022)

Enjoy.  It will be a lovely change of scenery and pace.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 24, 2022)

Vienna has a great 

tram system, but like all urbanised cities
there's much to make you look twice:

So much of Vienna is off circuit to the intrepid tourist.
But don't let me put you off. You will love the city, just 
be careful, that's all.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 24, 2022)

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 24, 2022)

*I am going to Europe for 11 days in April. I am going to Zurich, Munich, salsburg, Vienna and Prague. I was supposed to go in 2020.  Enjoy your trip!!*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2022)

Sounds wonderful Capt ! Safe travels and enjoy yourselves. Can't wait to see the pics. How long will you be gone?


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

That is lovely, have a wonderful time.


----------



## Been There (Nov 25, 2022)

Enjoy, but don't eat too many wiener schnitzels I can't even eat one. They give me heartburn for whatever reason.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 25, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Vienna has a great
> View attachment 252082
> tram system, but like all urbanised cities
> there's much to make you look twice:
> ...


Don't worry  HC ... been there before and have a good idea where to go, where to eat etc.

Younger daughter just called to say that she and OH are off to Copenhagen for the festivities at the Tivoli gardens.


----------

